# STEAM



## flippers (Aug 27, 2010)

As a newcomer I am still getting used to where these posts need to go so for now I'm hoping this is the right place. Sometimes you just need to let off a bit of steam...

svbwoghpuncpv lkfnoxinoqy4ctnoq3nxo ;utx;o qytx;oq84ytmxo9;mtyaow;ighf; ojhv;o r8tyco ;84ytx'p84ty;o48yt;awp489mtyzo8;4yt;p943tycp 'w49tyxq '48oytx 'p84ytc'pw8o4yt[8co4yo;awyhf;xpw9mty4;pw4iy vp4wiytcnx93PR'9A23,RUP93URP'94YCT A84YNCT;OA84YTC;O3YCXR'TPW39YMPTW48ytc 'w84nx8ow4;iyctmpx4yit'p49ty'pw49 np48n cy'aw49puypx9'eurxm'cu3q-'94wp

Try it. I feel much better now.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

eskopll;['ti78uyaz`^%O0UY89IUFDSAz7exrtc8yvbuasdjnkmtyrctgvbhjnkml,234567890-acfkml,;.546s5d76fgijko rtufgiyhuijk6vdrhujm


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Nice steam letting. Mine is normally bluer than that! 


C~x


----------



## flippers (Aug 27, 2010)

It was all swearing before I had it translated in Google!!!


----------

